# [SOLVED] My MOUSE won't work. HELP



## tprovido (Jun 3, 2009)

Good pm tech guys, before I have this problem I have this *A4 Tech Mouse(USB)* its working fine on my computer. I change my mouse because I bought a new *mouse(Razer Copperhead USB)* but when I plug(razer copperhead usb mouse) it in I can move my mouse pointer but after 2 seconds it will freeze and I can't move my mouse pointer. My mouse installs and I heard beep sound when I plug the usb mouse then the wizard something installs its like "Razer Copperhead USB Human Interface ready to use etc..." something like that. So I decide to replug my old mouse unluckily it didn't work. I don't think that I don't need to install the cd driver of my new *mouse(razer)* because when I try to plug it in to my other computer it works even if I didn't install the cd driver. See below what I tried. 


OS: Windows XP
SP3
AMD Sempron 3200+


What I did/tried:

- I change the port of my usb mouse on the other 4 ports but nothing happens.
(but my Keyboard USB is working so I'm assuming that my usb slots is not broken, I hope.)

- I interchange my keyboard and mouse usb slot but nothing happens.

- I check my Device Manager to uninstall the mouse the thing is it doesn't have a *"Mice and other pointing devices" even if my mouse is already plug into my computer*. 

- I interchange the mouse that I am using right now but nothing happens.

- I check my bios and even if the USB mouse support is enabled nothing happens.

- I try to find the IRQ12 something on the bios but I couldn't see


Any help will be appreciated..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My MOUSE won't work. HELP*

Are you turning the PC OFF when changing the Mice?


----------



## tprovido (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: My MOUSE won't work. HELP*

@Tyree yeah at first I turn off my pc and change the mouse, when I open up my pc then the mouse isn't working. Do I need to reformat?


----------



## tprovido (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: My MOUSE won't work. HELP*

Update: My old keyboard PS/2 and my old mouse usb that has an adapter to PS/2 is wokring. My problem now was my new mouse won't work even if it has adapter to PS/2 I think because my new mouse is not supported to PS/2?. Help...


----------



## rich13348 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: My MOUSE won't work. HELP*

you DO need to install the software that came with the mouse as windows does not seem to have the drivers for it try installing the drivers!!!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: My MOUSE won't work. HELP*

Software included with peripherals doesn't need to be installed for them to function.
Try the Mouse in another PC to be certain it is/isn't defective.


----------



## tprovido (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: My MOUSE won't work. HELP*

@Tyree Yes I tried my new mouse to another pc and it's working but on my computer it's not.


----------



## tprovido (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: My MOUSE won't work. HELP*

Problem Solved  I just need to reformat my computer. Thread close please.


----------

